# Heilloos



## eno2

Ik verstond heilloos altijd als een vrij zacht woord voor iets dat nooit een (positief) resultaat zou opleveren. Laatst nog in de context van Rajoy die zich vastklampt aan de puur legale weg in het catalonische drama.

Niettemin: van de~17 synoniemen in het betekenisveld van synoniemen.net duikt er eigenlijk maar één vrij zacht op: 'ongelukkig'.

DVD online geeft enkel zeer harde betekenissen: rampspoedig, noodlottig, verderfelijk.

Voel ik het verkeerd aan?

Wat is jullie aanvoelen?


----------



## Majamimi

Voor mij is heilloos altijd zo opgevat: =zonder heil=onzalig. En inderdaad, voor mij heeft onzalig niet een hard effect. Maar als ik in een context “heilloos vuur” lees, stel ik me wèl weer een heftig vlammend vuur voor. Dus het hangt een beetje af van de context.


----------



## eno2

Ja, onzalig staat er bij op synoniemen.net.  DVD geeft  'rampzalig' voor 'onzalig'.
Onzalig ken ik van  vaste combinaties zoals   'een onzalige gedachte'.  Helemaal geen goeie gedachte, een ongelukkige gedachte  maar toch ook weer niet echt rampzalig...

Toevallig gebruikte iemand hier in WR zopas  'unholy alliance'.
Unholy heeft een veel bredere range dan 'onzalig' .


----------



## ThomasK

Een heilloze weg is minstens een weg zonder perspectief, vind ik, en daardoor liggen die krachtige woorden voor de hand. Ik vind het woord vooral kritisch, behoorlijk scherp, in de zin van "onzinnig". "ONzalig" kan mogelijk, maar gaat toch nog verder...


----------



## eno2

Zonder perspectief, akkoord. Maar het is niet omdat het geen heil belooft, dat het een ramp moet worden.
Het is niet omdat het onzalig is, dat het de hel moet worden.

Als je rampzalig bedoelt, zeg dan vlakaf rampzalig.  Heilloos en onzalig zwakken een beetje af, vind ik.


----------



## ThomasK

Jaja, maar 'heil' is omvattend, hoor, en dus klinkt 'heilloos' ook al flink dreigend. Bij "h" is er best een ramp mogelijk, bij "r" is die al nakende, zou ik zeggen.

In het Engels vond ik "unholy" als vertaling best oké: dat belooft niks goeds... ;-)


----------



## eno2

Heil is omvattend ja. Maar heilloos gaat maar één richting uit: rampzalig. De omkering -loos vernauwt blijkbaar het betekenisveld...


> Unholy: Unnatural and potentially harmful.
> _‘an unholy alliance between the medical profession and the pharmaceutical industry’_


unholy | Definition of unholy in English by Oxford Dictionaries
Unholy alliance is een standaard uitdrukking. 
En is vrij zacht: potentially harmful. 

Unholy heeft ook nog een paar hardere betekenissen bij OED.

Merriam-Webster is over de hele lijn veel zachter: 


> *Definition of unholy*
> 1: showing disregard for what is holy : wicked
> 2: deserving of censure
> 
> an unholy alliance
> 3: very unpleasant : god-awful
> 
> an unholy mess


----------



## ThomasK

Goed onderzoekswerk, maar "wicked" en "god-awful" vind ik helemaal niet zacht! "Wicked" is voor mij doorslecht, en.bab.la vertaalt als "kwaadaardig"!


----------



## eno2

Niet zacht nee maar


eno2 said:


> Unholy heeft een veel bredere range dan 'onzalig' .


Ik vind dat de vergelijking van definities dat bewijst...
Onzalig heeft enkel: rampzalig....


----------

